# Egg bound???



## bouie55 (Sep 22, 2012)

What to do if you think your hen is egg bound??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We're pretty limited on what we an do. Soaking in warm weather is one of the things that is supposed to relax them enough for the egg to pass. A relatively dark room for a few hours.

Adding calcium and D3 will help strengthen the muscles to push the egg out.


----------

